# Blackfellows Lake, Kalaru.



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Took off this morning on a solo trip to Blackfellows Lake which is a mid sized lake fed via a narrow channel connected to the Bega River.
Arrived at the launch spot at 10am (kids off to school meant a late start) to find just two other stinkboaters out. 
This is a quiet place as it is only known to the locals :lol: 
Trolled the trusty SX 40 on one rig and a 3'' minnow grub in Pumpkin Seed on the other. Started getting a few touches but no hook ups so headed through the narrow channel out into the Bega River. The upper sections of this river (6km from Tathra) are so beautiful and would make an ideal camping/fishing trip for any AKFF members.
By this stage I'm thinking the Bega River fish gods have got it in for me again then the SX 40 goes off with gusto.  I pull in a 26 cm Bream and feel better. I also feel okay about facing up to Squidder (Jason) now after he absolutely creamed the Bream on our last fishing trip together here. :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdbmdRcAABVfgAASYAMAAJlQGIA/756gIABkNT1NBRiHqHqaaNpPMqDUwU0GmgAGgBAlBAyOqZ44F9pKiiReHrPrvfjIGDvBoT+DLskacw9sjQW7jMp8xnatXTtfdIkeRyooKCIxWAYQadAfDfYCUYbAQeLHU1EGLlFBsHPmETUlRQf4u5IpwoSGtzOouA==


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> redphoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Heyhey - better results than last time John!
> ...


I think it was a case of I could not do any worse than last time and there was only one way I could go. UP :lol: 
I did use that Ultra Bite spray stuff.. Hard to know if it works??
But I did use it on the Tomaga River during the AKFF trip and landed 5 Bream and 2 Flattie when not very much was caught.. :?:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like a good arvo John, Long live the sx40 

Good you post a google earth screen shot of the camp area on the bega river. The guys from my work head down that way a fair bit so i might manage to work a trip in during the school hols.

Cheers Dave


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Well done John. From the pic it looks like the same sx40 that I caught all mine on yesterday in Five Dock Bay. It got hit over and over where the river rat wasn't looked at. Mind you I didn't manage a bream - hope to tomorrow after dropping kids at school.

Go those sx40s though...

By the way do you have any tips for fishing round Bermagui?


----------



## luderick (Feb 8, 2007)

Well done John, sure looks like a lovely spot...........some people have a got a good lifestyle around here :wink: .

I'd be keen to spend a couple of days on the bega river, before it gets cold

Peter


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great stuff John - last time it was pure bloody luck for me, as we were trolling the same lures out of the same yaks! :roll: Good that you got a fish out of the Bega section - last time that area looked fishy as hell but no touches at all.

Blackfellows Lake/Bega River is a gorgeous spot, nice photos :wink: Hopefully I'll be back down there again before too long.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

sweet looking bream Knots and caught on the ' infamous sx40'...was a little dissapointed i missed you guys there last time but would be very interested if you try organise a trip again... 8)


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> Sounds like a good arvo John, Long live the sx40
> 
> 
> Good you post a google earth screen shot of the camp area on the bega river. The guys from my work head down that way a fair bit so i might manage to work a trip in during the school hols.
> ...


Dave I only have windows 98 and have trouble with Google Earth. ( New computer is coming soon)
There are no specified camp spots up the Bega River but I did notice a nice flat grassy spot with its own beach where I paddled yesterday  
Send me a PM and I will describe where it is.

Hey Luderick I sure do live in a fine area for exploring rivers and such..(Its tough at the top) :lol:

Dive Yak, yes those SX 40's are a hoot I reckon. Must go and buy a couple more different colours to try. Have a go in the Bermagui River and definately try Wapengo inlet for Bream. It's a ripper of a place. About 15 km south of Bermie on the Bermagui to Tathra road.

Jason, it would be good to have another crack at Blackfellows with you and anyone else who could make the trip  Go the F n D's...I was talking to a stinkboater yesterday who said he landed 25 Bream on Monday and another 6 Yesterday,I think on nippers, 3km up the Bega river from Tathra.

Y Knot, when might you be up our way again? Did you end up looking at a SOT?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

knot-too-fast said:


> Go the F n D's


Amen to that brother  

I'll let you know when I'll be down your way next John - you can only fish Saturday mornings (not Sundays) right? My trouble is I've got WAY to many yak fishing spots on my wish list, and not enough weekends :roll:

PS I've added a Fish n Dive page to the AKFF Wiki, please add to it if you like, a photo of your motor mount on the page would go well I reckon :wink:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

[


> PS I've added a Fish n Dive page to the AKFF Wiki, please add to it if you like, a photo of your motor mount on the page would go well I reckon :wink:


[/quote]

I just took a whole lot of photos of the F n D with motor and mount in full glory but a little reluctant to post any in case members think I'm a stink boat in disguise :wink:  
One things for sure though I could even out race a Hobie Adventure owner who has had 10 weetbix for breakfast :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

knot-too-fast said:


> a little reluctant to post any in case members think I'm a stink boat in disguise :wink:


I've got your back John :x :wink: The photos would be a valuable contribution to the wiki, and aside from that I reckon everyone would just love to see em 

Maybe we could organise a race - your pimped Fish n Dive, a non-pimped Fish n Dive, a Hobie adventure, some sort of quick paddle yak (like a Kaskazi), and someone swimming - it would be kind of like that race where Ben Johnson raced a horse, a dog and a car :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTzpcagAAEVfgAASUef/8pfhFho/7/+wMADqzRTKnqeKaaGjTQNNAM1DTI9TT1H6po0DVTyZNGpsozU9GkNGgD1AAAAQIiMm0nqMmmh5QAAAAeo9IBzzLvoPlvVELqWgiMh+pW2wlNeuTqcRWkm1Ab5xlhZLEqpzbsaaJJGZRo0zLOtdLOq8+ANgaYs9sh3wPAexjggIhifFNLybeKEK4pNOT8iPMtgOBgUD50Dzw3ei4AngMPeuqY1lD9YLoqIJKiKQj5FS8nNXvT8dt6LWvmKLcTCQDPZy4KJ0osPbfhd4B5ROmhjmHVCYsINmNCjMU00AYhaU0wjSUH5YPRaUF4hXMlAlDu9xtiE4p+0FMoLYJyRKaYgPHKgVpLDmJpVAlShWgYAnl/i7kinChIHnS41A


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day John... as it happens i might possibly be coming up your way weekend after easter... its about 30/70...but ive got you in mind if all goes well mate 8)

as for the SOT, i wont be approaching that subject for another 6 months or so, my fishing credit with the misses is almost flat-lining :roll:


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

John

An area worth giving a go for Bream are the rocks on the left hand side of the Bega River as you round the corner at the area known as Thompson's. From memory the rocks are a few hundred yards up from the corner. I used to catch really big bream there (up to 4lbs) and sometimes wonder wether in fact they were EP's. Used to get them on live nippers fishing light.

Rod


----------



## luderick (Feb 8, 2007)

<Jason, it would be good to have another crack at Blackfellows with you and anyone else who could make the trip>

I would be in it.......when would suit you the best....... I understand that you have got to work around your business, I'm a bit more flexible .......maybe a friday / saturday

peter


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> Flyrod said:
> 
> 
> > John
> ...


Thanks for the tip Flyrod. I will head to that spot from the Mogareeka bridge next time. :lol:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

luderick said:


> <Jason, it would be good to have another crack at Blackfellows with you and anyone else who could make the trip>
> 
> I
> 
> ...


Hi Peter, mid week or the Friday would be good although I am looking at taking off a weekend or two in the near future. :lol: 
Also to anyone who is coming up the South Coast around Easter I will be camping at Wallaga Lake near Bermagui from about 5th to 10th April.


----------

